# Brexit and Future Expat's.



## Jean Baptiste (Mar 28, 2015)

I was reading on the Times on the 29th of March about the impact that the Brexit will have should the UK vote to leave the EU. The results seem to be 'massive' on most expats. The Times stated that in the last year 70000 have left Spain and 7000 Italy. No mention with regard to Cyprus. But from my understanding pensions will no longer be able to be collected?. Neither will healthcare be available as free?.

This uncertainty from what I read will also have a huge effect on the housing market driving down sales and prices. I persoally hope that the UK will not leave the EU but being back in the UK last week didnt look to good from the new general consensus of opinion.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jean Baptiste said:


> I was reading on the Times on the 29th of March about the impact that the Brexit will have should the UK vote to leave the EU. The results seem to be 'massive' on most expats. The Times stated that in the last year 70000 have left Spain and 7000 Italy. No mention with regard to Cyprus. But from my understanding pensions will no longer be able to be collected?. Neither will healthcare be available as free?.
> 
> This uncertainty from what I read will also have a huge effect on the housing market driving down sales and prices. I persoally hope that the UK will not leave the EU but being back in the UK last week didnt look to good from the new general consensus of opinion.


This is MY opinion. You will get others depending on for or against.

Healthcare for sure will not be free anymore. This is an EU decision, nothing that Cyprus can decide. Meaning that the Expat need a private insurance.

The pension you can claim for sure.

Also for new expats the immigration will be much more difficult with other rules. 

Much more will change. To visit Cyprus for holiday you will need a Visa. Etc Etc


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Like most others on the Forum, I remember life in the UK before we joined the EU, and I also remember holidays in Cyprus before they joined the EU. In both instances, my memory tells me that life, on balance, was better out than in. Of course, there is no denying that some elements of being an EU member have been beneficial, but there is so much which is rotten about the EU that I firmly believe a Brexit is now in the best interest of the UK. If David Cameron had been bolder in trying to secure proper EU reform, it may have persuaded me otherwise, but that chance has been lost for now. The EU has proven time and again that it is not a partnership of equals, and one only needs to look at the German attitude towards Greece, Cyprus, Spain and Italy for proof. When member countries have rejected some constitutional changes to the EU through referenda, they have simply been told to have another referendum in order to come up with the 'right' decision as happened in Ireland.

As far as expats are concerned, there are some things that would definitely change for the worse. The UK state pension would of course still be payable to expats, but the annual increase in line with the CPI would not happen, so pensions would steadily lose value over the years. Similarly, medical expenses for UK state pensioners would not be reimbursed to the Cypriot government. That would leave expats with the option to take out medical insurance (or take the risk of not being covered) or move back to the UK or another EU country. Some things may not change, however, as they were subject to bi-lateral agreements. The double taxation agreement, for example, is unlikely to change. I also suspect that visas will not be required for tourists travelling from the UK to Cyprus, but will be required for anyone who wishes to work here. 

On balance, I think that expats in Cyprus will be worse off, but the UK as a whole would be better off. Nevertheless, I favour Brexit, but do not believe it will happen. The reason is that the UK electorate will stick with the status quo (in the belief that the devil you know is better than the devil you don't).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is worth pointing out that pensioners can now go to the UK for medical treatment . So those who cannot afford private health care could just pay as you go for minor ailments and go the UK for treatment for more serious problems. 
I am surprised that so many are pannicking and going back before they know what is actually going to happen.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> It is worth pointing out that pensioners can now go to the UK for medical treatment . So those who cannot afford private health care could just pay as you go for minor ailments and go the UK for treatment for more serious problems.
> I am surprised that so many are pannicking and going back before they know what is actually going to happen.


Zou forget one thing, at least for new expats. They will not get any yellow slip without a health insurance. But I still think it will be in so zou are right, no panic.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Like most others on the Forum, I remember life in the UK before we joined the EU, and I also remember holidays in Cyprus before they joined the EU. In both instances, my memory tells me that life, on balance, was better out than in. Of course, there is no denying that some elements of being an EU member have been beneficial, but there is so much which is rotten about the EU that I firmly believe a Brexit is now in the best interest of the UK. If David Cameron had been bolder in trying to secure proper EU reform, it may have persuaded me otherwise, but that chance has been lost for now. The EU has proven time and again that it is not a partnership of equals, and one only needs to look at the German attitude towards Greece, Cyprus, Spain and Italy for proof. When member countries have rejected some constitutional changes to the EU through referenda, they have simply been told to have another referendum in order to come up with the 'right' decision as happened in Ireland.
> 
> As far as expats are concerned, there are some things that would definitely change for the worse. The UK state pension would of course still be payable to expats, but the annual increase in line with the CPI would not happen, so pensions would steadily lose value over the years. Similarly, medical expenses for UK state pensioners would not be reimbursed to the Cypriot government. That would leave expats with the option to take out medical insurance (or take the risk of not being covered) or move back to the UK or another EU country. Some things may not change, however, as they were subject to bi-lateral agreements. The double taxation agreement, for example, is unlikely to change. I also suspect that visas will not be required for tourists travelling from the UK to Cyprus, but will be required for anyone who wishes to work here.
> 
> On balance, I think that expats in Cyprus will be worse off, but the UK as a whole would be better off. Nevertheless, I favour Brexit, but do not believe it will happen. The reason is that the UK electorate will stick with the status quo (in the belief that the devil you know is better than the devil you don't).


I think the visas will happen, it is a EU directive that Cypus has no influence over

And work visa will be almost impossible to get


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's if the UK win an out vote , I still say the government will fix the result if this did happen , there is no way Cameron will allow the UK to leave the EU


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

As usual what David has said is very true, I also remember how things changed in the UK after it became part of the EU, and also how things changed when Cyprus adopted the Euro, suddenly everything was more expensive. Most experts in the UK have various opinions, as to how easy or difficult for the UK to exit the EU, some say 2yrs some up to 10yrs, either way I think the vote will be close, but I will be surprised if the UK does a Brexit.

Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I think the visas will happen, it is a EU directive that Cypus has no influence over
> 
> And work visa will be almost impossible to get


I agree that work visas will be difficult, but not tourist visas. The EU cannot dictate such things - especially to a country that relies so much on tourism. I note that to visit the UK from non-EU countries, it's up to the UK government. For example, you don't need a visa to go to the UK as a tourist from Israel, Canada or Australia. These things should not be for the EU to decide. It may be different for Schengen countries?


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

It is of course a leap into the unknown....in regard to pensions...well payment has little to do with the EU, and increases in line with RPI or CPI the case of a public sector pension, is a UK decision..nothing to do with the EU, it happened prior to Cyprus joining the EU...it is interesting that UK Public sector pensions are payable tax free in Cyprus, one of the very few countries in the world...never mind the EU..health care etc is different and subject to ridiculous EU legislation..which I think will impact on expats..and insurance companies will certainly benefit...because living here without it is, if you are not covered by the "state", foolhardy at best...whilst routine work may be affordable....serious illness or indeed injury could prevent you from flitting over to the UK to take advantage of the NHS....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> It is of course a leap into the unknown....in regard to pensions...well payment has little to do with the EU, and increases in line with RPI or CPI the case of a public sector pension, is a UK decision..nothing to do with the EU, it happened prior to Cyprus joining the EU...it is interesting that UK Public sector pensions are payable tax free in Cyprus, one of the very few countries in the world...never mind the EU..health care etc is different and subject to ridiculous EU legislation..which I think will impact on expats..and insurance companies will certainly benefit...because living here without it is, if you are not covered by the "state", foolhardy at best...whilst routine work may be affordable....serious illness or indeed injury could prevent you from flitting over to the UK to take advantage of the NHS....


It seems that everyone will be OK with people living here without any kind of health insurance. Which is illegal.
It brings up another interesting question. What will happen to the group of expats that live here full time without a yellow slip? In Pissouri, it is more than 25% of the Brits, according to themselves. And is probably so everywhere


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> I think the visas will happen, it is a EU directive that Cypus has no influence over
> 
> And work visa will be almost impossible to get


There are currently 173 countries that do not require a UK passport holder to obtain a visa for visiting on holiday. I came to Cyprus pre EU days and no visa was required and I doubt that will change. 
Barbados, Bermuda, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Israel, Jamaica, Kosovo, Macedonia, Mauritius, Montenegro, The Philippines, Serbia, Switzerland Turkey and the USA. These are the countries outside of the EU that have a bilateral agreements with the UK to pay an annual increase on state pensions. I suspect with so many expats living in Cyprus that a similar agreement can and will be negotiated.
Work permits, I suspect, will only be granted people who have a specialism that Cyprus needs similar to Australia and Canada.
I also believe that in the event of Brexit (horrible word) it will take years to sort out all the implications. Personally I am for remaining.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

billsun said:


> There are currently 173 countries that do not require a UK passport holder to obtain a visa for visiting on holiday. I came to Cyprus pre EU days and no visa was required and I doubt that will change.
> Barbados, Bermuda, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Israel, Jamaica, Kosovo, Macedonia, Mauritius, Montenegro, The Philippines, Serbia, Switzerland Turkey and the USA. These are the countries outside of the EU that have a bilateral agreements with the UK to pay an annual increase on state pensions. I suspect with so many expats living in Cyprus that a similar agreement can and will be negotiated.
> Work permits, I suspect, will only be granted people who have a specialism that Cyprus needs similar to Australia and Canada.
> I also believe that in the event of Brexit (horrible word) it will take years to sort out all the implications. Personally I am for remaining.


The EU treaty say that it should be concluded within 24 months.


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> The EU treaty say that it should be concluded within 24 months.


Quite right Baywatch but the reality I suspect will be somewhat longer as there are many many complex systems and bureaucrat regulations that have to be disentangled before the UK is completely free of the Brussels machinery


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

billsun said:


> Quite right Baywatch but the reality I suspect will be somewhat longer as there are many many complex systems and bureaucrat regulations that have to be disentangled before the UK is completely free of the Brussels machinery


What will take time will be to negotiate all new trade agreements with EU and others. EU will not be very interested speeding up the process


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> What will take time will be to negotiate all new trade agreements with EU and others. EU will not be very interested speeding up the process


Quite the opposite, actually Anders. Prices within the EU are kept artificially high. Why else has every country that joined the club seen an immediate increase in prices? 

The UK is a global trader, and the EU exports far more to us than we do to them. It's in THEIR best interests to have trade agreements in place with us, and as far as they will be concerned, the sooner the better. The price of exports from the EU to UK are likely to decrease if anything once we are free of the restrictive economic practices and are able to import to and from Japan/USA/India/China etc without the shackles imposed by the Eurocrats. Once the UK is back in full charge of it's own trade, WE can pick and choose which countries WE want to have trade agreements with. As long as we produce high quality products and are able to export without restriction, we will prosper.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Europe’s nations should be guided towards the superstate without their people understanding what is happening. This can be accomplished by successive steps, each disguised as having an economic purpose, but which will eventually and irreversibly lead to federation.

Jean Monnet

Founding Father of the "EU" 1952

I am voting out.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The UK and Cyprus are islands and having lived in both I find it difficult to comprehend the difference in interpretation of the EU rules.

As an ordinary person without any real knowledge of politics or economics, I would vote to go OUT of Europe. 

Then all we need is a government that is wise enough to secure trade agreements with other countries that actually benefit the UK and its people as the main priority.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The Brexit conundrum for expats in Cyprus - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail

As the referendum on whether the United Kingdom is to remain a part of the European Union nears, many of the more than 24,000 British expats in Cyprus are hoping that the republic’s special relationship with the UK will lessen the possible disruptions caused by a Brexit.

British expats in Cyprus – and Malta – are in a somewhat different situation compared to those living in the rest of Europe, as the two islands share close ties with the UK through Commonwealth membership and their colonial past.

Includes a video taken recently at UKCA (Paphos) where members express their opinions.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> The Brexit conundrum for expats in Cyprus - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail
> 
> As the referendum on whether the United Kingdom is to remain a part of the European Union nears, many of the more than 24,000 British expats in Cyprus are hoping that the republic’s special relationship with the UK will lessen the possible disruptions caused by a Brexit.
> 
> ...


If you listen to the locals the colonial past is not positive, it is a burden


----------

